# Heidelberg Germany Group Ride/Heidelberg Mountainbike Tour



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

A Local bikeshop owner is putting totgether a group ride this sunday at 13:30 (1:30 p.m.) in heidelberg. Meeting at 1:30 at Riely's Restaurant in Heidelberg Germany.
If interested and you need more details, directions etc. PM me.

Gibt's eine groupe tour bei mountainbike im Heidelberg Sonntag 13:30. Wir treff uns am 13:30 am Reilly's Restaurant in Heidelberg. Wann sie brauch mier infos, ruf mich an am schick mir ein PM hier. Ja, ich weiss doch mein deutch ist nicht perfekt wiel ich bin amerikaner, aber es schafts doch gut genuch.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

How was the ride? We are in Stuttgart and once things warm up...we wouldnt mind taking a trip over there.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Heidelberg's riding is supposed to be great. My gf spent several winters out there for work. I'm planning eventually to head out to Heidelberg in the spring, so I definitely want to bring the bikes along.

Ich bin auch Amerikaner (und Gross Britanien), aber bleibe ich in Dresden.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stingray, the riding was great, as is almost always the case here in Heidelberg. When you come up from Stuttgart, PM me. I have a pretty good knowledge of the trails here, adn John, of John's Radhaus (bike shop) knows even more. I'm almost always up for a ride, as long as I can start pestering the wife about it a few days in advance.

Jerk_Chicken,
YEs the riding here IS great. There is a lot of singletrack. There are also a lot of fireroads so sometimes it's easy to get sucked into the fireroad network and miss a lot of the singletrack. The best way here is to get to really know te trails here, and you can piece together various stretches of singletrack together for a pretty good ride. (or ride with someone who knows the trails well enough to do this) I have a couple of routes where I can ride for a couple of hours on about 90% singletrack.

Anyway, look me up if you guys are in the HD area (at least until June when I will be heading to Kaiserslautern). If you want to make a day trip of it, let me know in advance and maybe I can guide you around for a few hours on the trails, and if I can't I know a couple of other riders here who can.

Jonesy


----------

